# Relative Sponsorship Information (176 option)



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hi 

i am here to know about information regarding relative sponsorship visa 
(176).

Firstly, I want to know who can sponsor ?

Secondly , Is mother's sister having PR living in Melbourne is eligible to sponsor?

Thirdly, what documents is needed and how one need to show the relationship between himself/herself and sponsors.

Lastly .if possible is one can upload the documents (in pdf format) .

Thanks.
Sandeep Malhotra


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi sandeep malhotra, 

Have you seen the info on the DIAC website? If not here it is:
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

*Relative Sponsorship Information (visa type 176)*

Hi Karen,

Yes, i have seen the said website.

But still i have doubt whether aunt who is sister of my mother and/or cousin who is son of my mother sister can sponsor me or not.

if yes,what documents i need to support the relationship.

I have all my documents but there only my father name and mother is present .

I having my problem what document i need to prepare for showing the relationship with my aunt.

Thanks,

Regards,
Sandeep





kaz101 said:


> Hi sandeep malhotra,
> 
> Have you seen the info on the DIAC website? If not here it is:
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> ...


----------



## Masud (May 11, 2010)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Yes, i have seen the said website.
> 
> ...


Only the blood relatives can sponsor each other. So your mother's sister can only sponsor your mother.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for answering my query.

But i am still having doubt.

I studied the web site of austrlian immigration department clearly. There it is clearly mentioned that aunt can sponsor.

Following is the extract from the web site which clearly states the eligibilty to sponsor


Who can be a sponsor?
To sponsor a skilled worker you must be at least 18 years of age and usually resident in Australia as one of the following:
•	an Australian citizen 
•	an Australian permanent resident 
•	an Eligible New Zealand citizen. 
You or your partner must be related to your sponsor as one of the following: 
•	a non-dependent child – including a stepchild 
•	a parent – including a step–parent 
•	a brother or sister – including a step-sibling 
•	*a niece or nephew – including a step–niece or nephew *
•	an aunt or uncle – including a step–aunt or uncle 

My question what documents i need to support myself .

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

How can you prove she is your aunt.. well, ur mom should have her birth certificate with her parents name, same fr your aunt. I dont know how it works but when we fill the application they normally ask for sibblings and parents name, i dont know if they match it but they must be taking it for some reason.

Have you spoken to an agent, i think it is worth it. he will ask you to prove u are related nd gather proofs.. That might give you a cue..


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks . Shortly i will speak to agent.

As i might loose points either because of IELTS or age. I have very less time to apply.

Is SAP, ABAP programmer can get employer sponsorship? ?If yes , how?

Thanks in advance


----------



## u2downunder (Jun 18, 2008)

*Family Sponser*

Hi 

I have two sisters in Oz and they have been Citizens for 10 years, but they cannot sponser me. 
The reason being that my mother and brothers are still in the UK. You must be the only remaining member of the family left in your Country for them to sponser you. 
Also, I have a 4 yr old son, who's father is a Kiwi and lives in Australia, we have split up and I cannot get a visa, but my son can. Beat that then. I think it is disgusting. 
I am also a Hairdresser and the TRA was declined. I am desperate to get out there, I go for 6months a yr so that my son can see his dad. As he is starting school in Sept I can nolonger go for more than 2 wks. So I have given up now and I am 43 yrs of age.
I would welcome any advise on how I can get in.

Good Luck!

Ju








sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks . Shortly i will speak to agent.
> 
> As i might loose points either because of IELTS or age. I have very less time to apply.
> 
> ...


----------



## adithya114 (Dec 31, 2016)

from my childhood my uncle(father's brother) is affording me, can he eligible for affording me for new zealand as a guardian plz give me some suggestions


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

adithya114 said:


> from my childhood my uncle(father's brother) is affording me, can he eligible for affording me for new zealand as a guardian plz give me some suggestions


You've posted in a thread that is 6 years old, and relates to a visa that is no longer available. 

Are you asking about a visa for New Zealand or Australia?


----------

